# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Nolvadex from India...

## steptoe

Legit?

----------


## vBRAH

I'd say so, most generic meds are from India  :Big Grin:

----------


## lovex

for me it looks prefect .. :Smilie:

----------


## Dizz28

Good, Nolvadex is one few that are very rarely faked

I've used and seen this before

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good to me.

----------

